# Velvetta and shells fatty



## juggzapoppin (Jun 16, 2014)

So I decided to make my first ever fatty.
Used ground beef with partially cooked shells and velvetta cheese. Threw in some broccoli as well.

Turned out fantastic except next time I'm going to pull it off earlier. Cooked it until internal was 165.
Here's some pics. 

















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 16, 2014)

YUM.. Shells are the best!


----------



## pappapig (Jun 16, 2014)

Very interesting, first time I've seen that and definitely on my to do list. Looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 17, 2014)

looks great. I make a JD Sausage, mac n cheese with pulled pork this last weekend. It is really a great fattie. Your looks like it came out really well.


----------



## gnarbrah (Jun 17, 2014)

That looks great!  Exactly what I was looking to do and AM doing this weekend!  How does the hamburger roll up?  How much did you use?

I'm going to do two fatties (my first ever) and am undecided on the second one...Also going to load the top grate with as many ABT's as it'll hold!


----------



## juggzapoppin (Jun 17, 2014)

I used 2 lbs of 95% lean grounds beef.  Rolled out amazingly after putting it in a 1lb zip lock bag and flattening it. At first I got carried away with the stuffing so I had to remove some. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## venture (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks great!

Velveeta huh?  Probably nearly as maligned as American cheese slices or Cheez Whiz?

Cleverly designed, like many Campbell's Soups, on the assumption that the American housewife was too lazy, too stupid, or too busy to make things from scratch.

Guess those guys were totally wrong?  None of those products had any success, did they?

In defense of Velveeta?  In the 50's there was always a box of that in the house.  Does anyone remember the older wood boxes that made great drawers in a homemade drawer cabinet for small shop parts? A bunch of wood Velveeta boxes, a couple of old wood apple crates, along with a little redneck ingenuity, and you had a parts cabinet!

Besides that, I admit to liking the stuff!

Now I see it in stores and I get sticker shock.  How did my parents ever raise a family and still afford Velveeta?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## yotzee (Jun 26, 2014)

I did a mac and cheese fattie with hot sausage a few months back, it was a hit.  This one looks awesome, nice job!


----------



## the albannach (Jun 26, 2014)

my first fattie was a few months back.. it was deluxe mac and cheese with a beef/veal/sausage blend..it was also my first bacon weave ever.. it started pretty but it split at the end..guess i over did it.. ether way  nice job man!!!!


----------



## dish (Jun 26, 2014)

20140626_195511.jpg



__ dish
__ Jun 26, 2014





Just tried it tonight.  Turned out great


----------



## radio (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks good!  A while back I did a cheeseburger macaroni hamburger helper fattie.  It tasted excellent, but like you, I discovered I needed to pull it a bit sooner


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 29, 2014)

radio said:


> Looks good!  A while back I did a cheeseburger macaroni hamburger helper fattie.  It tasted excellent, but like you, I discovered I needed to pull it a bit sooner


Hamburger Helper Fatty... Hmmmm I sure missed that one! Interesting.


----------

